# Best TASTING Medicine you've ever sampled?



## Juan Zepeda (Dec 1, 2014)

Just got to thinking about this... Fairly straightforward thread.

My best TASTE experience was with something labeled "Princess Goo". It had such a sweet taste to it... I cant really describe it but, I know for me, it was the best tasting. 

YES. I realize it may have nothing to do with anything but, What was the best tasting herb you've ever sampled? 

Go.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 15, 2014)

This is some street weed but tasty as fuck. Very light sweet flavor with a earthy undertone


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2014)

Forgot this was about weed.
Oh well I'm still posting my favorite tasting meds...Its hard to say which are acquired tastes through reward but I quite enjoy the taste of xanax and suboxone, the whole opiate class is pretty tasty given there's no Tylenol. I hate the amphetamines like adderall. The pink and yellow lean are delicious

Muching on some hydrocodone right now


----------



## mudballs (Dec 15, 2014)

Bubblegum circa 2001
i've been looking for another great day ever since.


----------



## mollymcgrammar (Dec 15, 2014)

Worst tasting med ever


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol you crazy
I'm so glad they're supposed to be used sublingually. There's another I can't remember what its called, kinda tasted like bitter sweet sweat like chalky candy you held in your hand forever. That doesn't sound too exciting lol

I also like the smell of degrading opiates. Propoxyphene after a couple years smells beautifully of bleach and Valerian. Again, doesn't really sound pleasant.. It's one of those smells that stinks but lights up something in your brain so you keep coming back for more


----------



## Dubbz415 (Dec 15, 2014)

berners cookies


----------



## Terry385 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sour Diesel


----------



## borbor (Dec 16, 2014)

there's a service in fort collins colorado
cloudhousedelivery.com

if anybody ever sees "sweet sweet" on that menu order as much of that shit as you have money for, for real. best sativa I've ever had, they get it every couple of months


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 16, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> Forgot this was about weed.
> Oh well I'm still posting my favorite tasting meds...Its hard to say which are acquired tastes through reward but I quite enjoy the taste of xanax and suboxone, the whole opiate class is pretty tasty given there's no Tylenol. I hate the amphetamines like adderall. The pink and yellow lean are delicious
> 
> Muching on some hydrocodone right now


u love that life pondering glob of jello feel too? haha. i've tried morphine, xanax, ritilin and hydrocodone be careful u don't get hooked on that stuff


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 16, 2014)

i love the taste of northern lights is amazing best tasting weed i ever tried, skunk is a honorable mention as well

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/skunk-1
http://www.leafly.com/indica/northern-lights


----------



## DutchHaze (Dec 16, 2014)

nothing beats tangy. its like you have an orange peel in your mouth. if vaped of course


----------



## Anderstoned (Dec 21, 2014)

I grow some Orange Kush that tastes amazing. Sweet with a definite hint of oranges and an intense body/head rush with every hit!


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

Sugar Punch. My wife even loves the smell from my pipe, when she's not smoking.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 26, 2014)

asprin w no water..


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 26, 2014)

DutchHaze said:


> nothing beats tangy. its like you have an orange peel in your mouth. if vaped of course


yeah the first time i smoked northern lights i was holy fuck does this have juicy drops in it or something? and the guy was like no man its just the strain, tasted 100 times better then anything i ever smoked before that


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

Christmas tree,the goo,sugar bear,sugar shack,romulan,sharksbreath...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 26, 2014)

never heard of those strains before lol


----------



## panhead (Dec 26, 2014)

Stadol NS has a drain taste i absolutely love .

Tussinex now i could frost cupcakes with that stuff .

Zanax has a good taste when disolved in the mouth .

Oxycontin & Roxy both taste good to me chewed up .


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 26, 2014)

panhead said:


> Stadol NS has a drain taste i absolutely love .
> 
> Tussinex now i could frost cupcakes with that stuff .
> 
> ...


not funny


----------



## panhead (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not funny


Not funny ? Why do you think i was being funny ?

There all drugs i take now or have currently taken alot of & enjoyed the taste of , why the impression i was being funny ?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 26, 2014)

panhead said:


> Not funny ? Why do you think i was being funny ?
> 
> There all drugs i take now or have currently taken alot of & enjoyed the taste of , why the impression i was being funny ?


 the thread is labeled "Best TASTING Medicine you've ever sampled?" obvousily referring to weed so i thought u were trying to be funny


----------



## panhead (Dec 26, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the thread is labeled "Best TASTING Medicine you've ever sampled?" obvousily referring to weed so i thought u were trying to be funny


Nope i was being serious ,.for me opiates are medicine , unfortunately my injuries are too severe to use mj for pain so ive been opiate dependant over 25 yrs , after so long ive developed a liking to the taste of them .

Wasn't trying to be a dick i promise you .


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 26, 2014)

panhead said:


> Nope i was being serious ,.for me opiates are medicine , unfortunately my injuries are too severe to use mj for pain so ive been opiate dependant over 25 yrs , after so long ive developed a liking to the taste of them .
> 
> Wasn't trying to be a dick i promise you .


well good luck wit dat buddy and srry to hear that. i myself have done quite a few opiates lol gonna love that life pondering glob of jello feel huh? haha, i stick to weed and drinking these days though


----------



## stnr420 (Dec 28, 2014)

A recent pheno of exodus cheese we named grape cream....it tastes so good your knees buckle! Someone said it tastes like licking a stripper lmao.


----------



## Fease (Dec 31, 2014)

1st I like very piney weed alot, probably my favorite terpene type or whatever, PINE CONE WEED! lol... 2nd But some white shark had by far the most distinctive taste and smell I've ever had in my life. It literally can't be compared at all! to anything I've ever had before and after. Good stuff a friend of mine grew out years ago. Shishkaberry is in 3rd.


----------



## AverageJoe88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Super Lemon Haze ! Greenhouse's top stain.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 1, 2015)

Ultra skunk! Strawberries!! Yumm.
lots of sugar daddy!!


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 2, 2015)

When I was about 14 we got a ten bag off a lady who said it was called pussy fruit (not juicy fruit). And duuuude that was hands down the best tasting weed I ever tasted. Almost but not quite sickly sweet tasted like soft rock candy. Can't remember wether it was a sati or an indi cos I hadn't really developed a preference then but it was awesome I kid u not.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 2, 2015)

I like the Orange Triaminic ..shit taste good LOL


----------



## vro (Jan 2, 2015)

some stuff i got in norcal once. they have the best weed ever there!!!!! i just want to get so high i forget about everything and think i am free


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 6, 2015)

stnr420 said:


> A recent pheno of exodus cheese we named grape cream....it tastes so good your knees buckle! Someone said it tastes like licking a stripper lmao.


Sure I'm smoking this right now!


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 6, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Lol you crazy
> I'm so glad they're supposed to be used sublingually. There's another I can't remember what its called, kinda tasted like bitter sweet sweat like chalky candy you held in your hand forever. That doesn't sound too exciting lol
> 
> I also like the smell of degrading opiates. Propoxyphene after a couple years smells beautifully of bleach and Valerian. Again, doesn't really sound pleasant.. It's one of those smells that stinks but lights up something in your brain so you keep coming back for more


Those suboxone are urrrrghhh. Snort em !


----------



## Dr. Melrose (Jan 14, 2015)

I grow a diesel x train wreck. Tastes like lemons and fruity pebbles but will split your wig. I have had people puke in front of me from smoking to much of it. Lol, its the best I've ever had in the 20 plus years smoking.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Jan 24, 2015)

Plushberry(tga), Tangerine Kush(Bubba Kush x Fire OG), and BB Key Lime Pie all amazing tasting wont disappoint the most pick pot snob as long as its grown well


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 24, 2015)

The Berry White I still have a couple nugs left of is superior to anything else I can remember in every way. Some parts of the buds were like smoking kief they were so heavily crystalized. Whoever grew this must feel like god.


----------



## tstick (Jan 25, 2015)

Most modern hybrid strains taste similar to me. I'm old and I remember real landrace Thai weed had a really unique, nice taste.


----------



## 6ohMax (Jan 25, 2015)

Comfortably Numb White, Blue Dream, SLH, Lemon Skunk


----------



## Mama Taraval (Jan 27, 2015)

Jilly Bean! Love love love the sweet piney goodness. Lemon Haze, Blueberry Cheese!!!! (omg), Royal Rose... (hi there, I'm new)


----------



## xxxPEACEPIPExxx (Jan 27, 2015)

I could write a damn novel about boutique type weed.. It is the age of its heightened glory when all said and done.. I have more favorite flavors though then most due to working and growing out so many newer lines.. 

I love the terpenoid profiles and combinations of way too many select lines to even list the majority.. 

Here is a random one that I took shots of today.. This is the plant of them all that makes me want to eat it fresh and wet. It smells like a Berry/Cherry type of candy with a very subtle hint of fuel from its diesel side of the gene pool. It also reminds me of a berry infused potpourri once it is smoke in the air. 

Kaks Kreations - Diesel Berry


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2015)

i had a pheno of sour cream it was very tasty
taste like tangy fuel and spicy hash with a very strong musky armpit smell
i wish i had kept it now but it took like 11 weeks to finish and at the time i was not interested in an 11 weeker


----------



## banks dank (Jan 31, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Christmas tree,the goo,sugar bear,sugar shack,romulan,sharksbreath...


I love romulan, we call it the rom bomb around here haha... Everyone forgets about the rom!

Best tasting IMO is kosher kush with bubba kush close second.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 31, 2015)

y'all need get some skunk


----------



## Mr Roboto (Feb 15, 2015)

Tangie!!! I have a pheno that grows small wispy buds but taste incredible just like straight tangerines to the max!! Taste lingers even after a few sips of coffee. Even in veg the stems will leave your hands smelling like tangerines.


This is on day 44 or 45 in organic soil, also I hit some buds with some clone only ghost og reversed male pollen.


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Juan Zepeda said:


> Just got to thinking about this... Fairly straightforward thread.
> 
> My best TASTE experience was with something labeled "Princess Goo". It had such a sweet taste to it... I cant really describe it but, I know for me, it was the best tasting.
> 
> ...


What we are currently smoking on. Our last run of Paradises' Durga Mata II -CBD strain. Tastes like exotic, dried, Turkish Fruits. Even the last hit is Delicious !


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> Tangie!!! I have a pheno that grows small wispy buds but taste incredible just like straight tangerines to the max!! Taste lingers even after a few sips of coffee. Even in veg the stems will leave your hands smelling like tangerines.
> 
> 
> This is on day 44 or 45 in organic soil, also I hit some buds with some clone only ghost og reversed male pollen.View attachment 3351651View attachment 3351652
> View attachment 3351649


Robo, where can I get some seeds of this Tangie? I LOVE orange-scented / tasting smoke !


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 2, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Robo, where can I get some seeds of this Tangie? I LOVE orange-scented / tasting smoke !


I bought my tangie seeds from the tude....heres a link https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds-tangie/prod_4296.html


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> I bought my tangie seeds from the tude....heres a link https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-seeds-tangie/prod_4296.html


Thanks man !


----------



## SpondyMama27 (Mar 9, 2015)

vro said:


> some stuff i got in norcal once. they have the best weed ever there!!!!! i just want to get so high i forget about everything and think i am free


Agreed, NorCal runs the game.


----------



## SpondyMama27 (Mar 9, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Christmas tree,the goo,sugar bear,sugar shack,romulan,sharksbreath...


My wish list right here, if I could consistently grow this I think it would be like paradise....


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 14, 2015)

Outdoor pineapple kush 

Sent from my D6616 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## omgkush (Mar 18, 2015)

My own grow OO kush by OO seed banks or dark devil by sweet seeds. Both grown in soil with organic nutes. Best flavour not best all round that has to be train wreck!!!


----------



## kiwi (Mar 26, 2015)

*The OG-18* has the strongest and yummiest taste I have ever tried, it has the *super*-*sour-lemon-candy-pineyness* that lingers and lingers


----------



## Smokenpassout (Mar 29, 2015)

I grew out some really tasty dutch passion blueberry last run. It was super sticky berry goodness. Wish I had done a couple more.


----------



## RedMan420 (Mar 30, 2015)

My veganic "tangie" is the best tastin herb I have smoked in years


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

MF blueberry, Lee Roy OG(had a hella strong diesel and burning rubber Taste and smell), Candyland, Motorbreath, and sour grapes are my other favorites


----------



## oldschooltofu (Apr 11, 2015)

agent orange, Chernobyl, Dairy Queen.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 11, 2015)

Juan Zepeda said:


> Just got to thinking about this... Fairly straightforward thread.
> 
> My best TASTE experience was with something labeled "Princess Goo". It had such a sweet taste to it... I cant really describe it but, I know for me, it was the best tasting.
> 
> ...


MY OWN. May have had something to do with all the hard work put into the final product. Genetics from a trusty friend who does nothing else but breed for a dispensary in Boulder...


----------



## ogreballerina (Apr 16, 2015)

A DP Blueberry x NL which I grow.
Like smoking Boo Berry or Fruity Pebbles cereal.


----------



## redbeard420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Surprised to see so many narcotics on this list... I would never promote the use of those.
Soil grown sweet tooth is very tasty indeed. As is sour diesel.


----------



## MjMama (May 3, 2015)

Sourband has the most intense Skunky/Sour flavor of any strain. The flavor can linger in your mouth for hours after smoking it. Sour Diesel and Headband are always tasty. 

Fruity pebbles was the best fruity weed Ive had. Id do anything for a cut of that. 

And Cherry Pie is in a world all of it's own.


----------



## Heavy Consumer (May 7, 2015)

Just got back from a trip to Holland where one of the strains I tried for the 1st time was *Angel's Breath* (I think it's Mango Haze x Afghan Haze). Definitely one of the best tasting strains I've ever sampled. VERY fruity and extremely smooth.

Probably the best smelling strain I encountered this time (which also tasted wonderful, although I preferred the Angel's Breath), was Barney's *Blue Cheese*. You open the bag and stick your nose in and it's like you're swimming in berries!!!


----------



## s9p (Jul 31, 2015)

Shiatsu Kush, although not particularly sweet, has a fantastic taste reminiscent of Sesame oil. Cherwillie both tastes and smells like you're smoking flowers, similar to smoking some high quality opium on the flavor profile. Mystery Machine, Jillybean, and Lucid Dream are all absolutely divine sweet fruit flavors and round out the rest of my top 5 favorite flavors.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jul 31, 2015)

Lavander!!


----------



## offthechain (Aug 7, 2015)

Xanax taste likes some damn skittles to me


----------



## FlatEarther (Sep 24, 2015)

Cherry bomb. Purple pheno. Smelt like diesel and cherry lollies but spot on taste of cherry candy canes.


----------



## Blue brother (Sep 24, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> Lavander!!


Somas?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 24, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> Somas?


No its CBD seeds version. Totally recommend its one of my all-time favorite strains. 
The fucking smell! Primo smoke! Give it a 10.

not CBD crew


----------



## TokerJayG (Oct 25, 2015)

Best tasting for me has been strawberry cough, candy Kush and bruce banner. I literally was tasting those red n green foil wrapped strawberry candies from the cough.
On a trip to the amazon, I met a local who lit up his jay freshly scored from Lima. It tasted just like Zebra Stripe Gum. Happy smoking all!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 25, 2015)

Had my fair share of good tasting bud but it's often short lived.
Depends a lot on if the vessel you
Smoke from is clean and you use less pot( bong rip size so it's a green hit each time but even that gets old.) Some Sweet tooth and blueberry in college was awesome. Many others were tasty but I can't bring myself to remember them all. Mostly smell is easy to remember or best known for strains. Taste ...not so much.


----------



## bertaluchi (Oct 30, 2015)

One of the best tasting plants I have ever had was a Grand Berry Kush from the now defunct D&S Genetics. It was a cross of GDP and Cherry Bomb. One seed out of ten produced a very light green plant that was as fruity as hell. It was a great buzz but I did not find that pheno again. Most were purple and average as far as potency but that one plant was fucking awesome. I wish I would have cloned her. Oh well...


----------



## omgkush (Nov 1, 2015)

TokerJayG said:


> Best tasting for me has been strawberry cough, candy Kush and bruce banner. I literally was tasting those red n green foil wrapped strawberry candies from the cough.
> On a trip to the amazon, I met a local who lit up his jay freshly scored from Lima. It tasted just like Zebra Stripe Gum. Happy smoking all!


Best so far this year:
1. Clear winner - Super Lemon haze 
2. The Doctor
3. My own White Russian in soil using old timer
4. My own Master Kush
5. Critical Mass I tried the other week.

Cant wait for me next lot, lemon venom, purple paralysis, super skunk and OG


----------



## Krake (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the fruity tastes, Sour grapes my favourite right now


----------



## tstick (Nov 23, 2015)

The best tasting strain I ever had was blueberry…but not the fake shit that is everywhere…I mean the real, skunky blueberry Indica. Over the last few months, I have been on a vision quest to locate a cut or even some seeds of this elusive blueberry Indica. The one I mean is a pure Indica. It is not crossed with anything. It's a landrace Indica. I've seen it once and smoked it maybe three or four times in over 40 years of smoking. Oh, and it was the _second-most_ potent high I ever got from smoking…the first being real Thai stick that was brought back from Thailand back in the 70's on a Peace Corps plane!


----------



## Yekke (Dec 15, 2015)

Golden Diesel F3 #15 iceolator hash. Best tasting smoke ever.

For bud - Jilly Bean, a pheno that tastes like oranges, although the high was not too strong.
Second is a very unique Super Skunk pheno I had which was pure fresh lemon taste. Closest I found to it is Jacks Cleaner #2 cut from Flower Fields, which also tastes amazing.


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 27, 2015)

Love the taste of animal cookies


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Feb 16, 2016)

You mean Dank & Stew? That D&S by chance? If so, I acquired some of Danks strains a year or so ago from a good friend I had back in Fl. Shit imo dude really did have some very nice crosses. I just think they was released to soon, and from what I heard Dank would still be going if Stew didn't close shop on him, and stole most of his (Danks) strains. Thats jacked. I seen his Kasi in a magazine around year ago, and was lurking back when the where on and all the drama started. 
I would love to try out his kasi though. It looked really good and I heard it was worth a try. 


bertaluchi said:


> One of the best tasting plants I have ever had was a Grand Berry Kush from the now defunct D&S Genetics. It was a cross of GDP and Cherry Bomb. One seed out of ten produced a very light green plant that was as fruity as hell. It was a great buzz but I did not find that pheno again. Most were purple and average as far as potency but that one plant was fucking awesome. I wish I would have cloned her. Oh well...


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 17, 2016)

M-10 from early 90's


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 19, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Forgot this was about weed.
> Oh well I'm still posting my favorite tasting meds...Its hard to say which are acquired tastes through reward but I quite enjoy the taste of xanax and suboxone, the whole opiate class is pretty tasty given there's no Tylenol. I hate the amphetamines like adderall. The pink and yellow lean are delicious
> 
> Muching on some hydrocodone right now


..lol I have been prescribed both of them for years and I know exactly what u meen...I swear I can smell xanax when someone had them on them...I tell eveyone they have a smell to them and when I smell thm my mouth waters...I recently told my dr. To take me off of them after 5 years of getting 3 bars a day....I loved getting a fresh bottle and cracking it open and taking a sniff...lol literally...the green and yellow bars have. Lil stronger smell than the white ones I think


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh and they taste like a fukyewup flower smells to me


----------



## Brian Savage (Mar 23, 2016)

Hash - TGA Plushberry the pink pheno had hash that tasted like skittles.

Flowers - For classic cannabis flavor Reserva Privada's Sour Diesel - Sandalwood, skunk, lemon and chem flavor perfection.
Flowers - For a fruity flavor Crockett Family Farms Tangie - It's like orange peel candy sweetness.


----------



## mean.green (Apr 14, 2016)

Chem Dawg is the strongest strain I have had and I have been smoking for 7 years. One hit and I felt like I had asthma attack. But it was an amazing strain. I'm currently growing a Chem Dawg hybrid and I can't wait until harvest day.


----------



## GoRealUhGro (Apr 14, 2016)

Honestly some of the strongest weed I have ever smoked was from a hermie from the dude who kinda got me into growing...it was a bag seed he got outa a quap he bought ...but the best tasting weed I ever tasted imo was a blueberry strain crossed with some sort of citrus. ..the same guy grew it...around here u never hear of a name coming with the weed...it's just KB or mids...


----------



## David8008 (Apr 14, 2016)

Best strain so far is a little something I came up with. .. I'm not sure what the male plant was but the female was polar bear cookies. I left the male plant with the female and just let it do it's thing (I have a shit load of seeds lol). Anywho, it's has a super skunk smell (like something died) with this crazy fruity taste which is very strange to me. Almost like an orange/citrus/earthy taste. It really surprised me, I call it Joe dirt.


----------



## St1kybudz (May 1, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u love that life pondering glob of jello feel too? haha. i've tried morphine, xanax, ritilin and hydrocodone be careful u don't get hooked on that stuff


I did a hit of h that blacked me out In the car but in my head I was in a black room sitting in a wooden chair shit made me puke for hours but it was a fun ride other than that this gdp and 4 flavors of dab are delicious I got 2 pheno's of lemon haze 1 chocolate skunk and a mixed strain batch of crumble


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 1, 2016)

Lol I don't understand why ppl wanna smoke a kinda weed that makes em sick...I don't smoke like I use to but I don't think dabs or shatter are for me...I personally like the idea of rolling a j and the actual smoking part...I can't exactly be judgemental about it since iv never smoked it...but where I don't smoke that often anymore I get fucking fried ...I appreciate the good ass weed ...the tatse ...the smell ..the everything ...I don't smoke unless it's killer weed anyhow...and some of the "killer weed" around here is good middies at best imo...I usually get my weed around harvest time from myself and my buddies swapping our best shit ...it's hard to find GOOD weed around here...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2016)

GoRealUhGro said:


> Lol I don't understand why ppl wanna smoke a kinda weed that makes em sick..


he said he did a hit of herion...


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 1, 2016)

Lmao...that was my first thought when he said he blacked out but I had weed on the mind...my bad...yeah I use to blast the fuck outa it and iv had my experiences ....iv puked my ass of a few times...but I went oUT a few times ..once in pa and the other time in Baltimore and couldn't even pull the shit outa arm quick enough...I'm glad I'm done with all that...iv been on box for years but I want to get the fuck off of them too...I got off the zs after going to jail about the 5 time over them and I was on them for like 4 years 2 mg bars 3 times a day and 90 boxes a month....if I could smoke and not worry about loosing jobs or getting in trouble in my current situation and get drug tested....I know if I had good herb I could do it a lot easier. ..they are the hardest thing iv ever tried to kick....they r rough


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 1, 2016)

the government's big problem is hard drug abuse and its negative effect on society when they're causing it in the first place because of their fucking stupid drug tests


----------



## GoRealUhGro (May 1, 2016)

You're exactly right my man...and the legal dope they guve us is outrageously priced medicine. .granted hen I had different insurance it was only 2 bucks ..but regularly it anywhere now day 180 ta 560


----------



## St1kybudz (May 2, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the government's big problem is hard drug abuse and its negative effect on society when they're causing it in the first place because of their fucking stupid drug tests


You're almost on the right track substance abuse does have its negative effects I've witnessed alot of irresponsible suffer from chemical dependance and a diction but it was only because those individuals were irresponsible with there substance of choice some substance are far more likely to cause addiction than others and alot of people don't take that into account they just know they like how they feel second off it is completely resonable to be able to test for impairment but only that the substance should not matter for example take AI of the books and make the changes to impaired or some nonsense and the rest of the issue is societys lack of knowledge


----------

